# Something is wrong here



## rasta (Apr 10, 2009)

I read my boy stoney buds is retiring from giving advice ,,,,how sad ,,I cant count the # of times he has given me advice,,,and not just on growing weed ,,,advice on life,, advice on dealing with my twin teenage daughters,,,,,his advice always proved  to be good ,,,,I dont come around here to often anymore ,,,,not enough hours in the day,,,,but when I do get the chance to log in its nice to know my friends are here,,,,,ive been a member of this site longer then anyone else I can think of (weeddogs  got me beat,sorry bro)the greatest thing about OUR  site is the knowledge base ,,,the sharing of knowledge and ideas ,,,,I know I can pm stoney of advice ,,,im not sure what has happened here,,,nor do I care ,,,I only know that if stoney stops openly giving advice the site as a hole has lost ,,,maybe the site has grown to big,,, 14,000 stoners is a lot ,maybe to many ,,, ,,,,,,we dont have to like each other but at least be civil ,,,if your looking for a fight open a myspace  acct. and have at it ,,,,anyway I have to go,need to pm and old friend ,,,to everyone here I wish you PEACE AND LOVE,,,,,RASTA


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice to see ya again rasta  
Think new people need to hear this from time to time. This is not an old club of wannabe elitists. When i joined TBG, weedog, Skunk, Hick, Stoney Bud, MarP, insane, and a couple others were all that posted here. We all made an agreement together to keep this site, cool, chill, adult, with no excessive slang or profanity. We all wanted a place like no others....no flaming, can pick on each other light hearted. We all have had to go through OG shutting down and a flood of members, trolls, flamers, it was war for a year protecting the quality of the site. We have had heartbreak, sad times, good times, toned and drunk times. We all tried to be there for each other online. It's not a club of elitists. but a group of close online friends that got tired of the drama in forums. 
So on that note.....grow on 
and thanks Rasta for lettin us know your doin well brother....one love dude.
peace.
:48:


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2009)

a'ye!.. ty rasta..
..it ain't the same place of five years ago... thats fer sure....


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 11, 2009)

rasta man, you know I love this place man. As Hick has said so clearly, it's not what it was. As you said, it's huge now. 14 thousand people is a hell of a lot of people. 50-60 people at a time online posting, reading and asking for advice.

Dude, I'm not angry. Just tired. I see retirement happening in my real life soon, so I'll have zillions more hours then to do the things I've always wanted to do.

My needs are simple. My bills are few. I don't live extravagantly and my life is pretty simple and easy. When I hang up my job and truly retire, I'm going to love it.

My outdoor Hydroponic, open-air systems will finally be built and maximized. I'm afraid it's going to turn into another business... Yikes!

My PM's are open to all who wish to ask me questions. If it can't be found already posted on the site, I'd be glad to answer anyone who writes.

Peace rasta,

Stoney.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 11, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> It's not a club of elitists. but a group of close online friends that got tired of the drama in forums.
> :48:


 

Isn't this Drama?


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 11, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Isn't this Drama?


It figures that you'd slime out from under your rock and make a smartazz remark.

Enjoy your group. You're one of the reasons I'm out of here.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, lets call the kettle black shall we?

stoney/potus, you have valuble information and your experience is what makes your posts valuable. On most all grow advice, you are spot on. You are eloquent in your "speech" and make your points easy to understand.

With that said.

You tend to get VERY upset if someone questions your knowledge or disagrees with you in any post. This is very unhealthy. As you see, alot of folks do not like the way you "talk" down to folks, which you do frequently. Maybe you don't realize you do it, but I think you do, you know excatally what you are doing.

I can quote MANY examples of this if you would like.


 I'll stop here, as I don't want more "Drama" and a ban.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't this Rasta's thread?
Figured you 2 had each other on ignore by now?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 11, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> When i joined TBG, weedog, Skunk, Hick, Stoney Bud, MarP, insane, and a couple others were all that posted here. We all made an agreement together to keep this site, cool, chill, adult, with no excessive slang or profanity.


 
How quickly things change.



			
				StoneyBud said:
			
		

> It figures that you'd slime out from under your rock and make a smartazz remark.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your group. You're one of the reasons I'm out of here.






> *2.* Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums or in the chat room. The chat room has a log that can be viewed by the management if complaints occur as a result of abuse in the chat room. Please, just don't do anything in the chat room that you wouldn't or shouldn't do in the open forums.


 
Is this how you want your farewell to be remembered?

Accept your thanks people give you, accept the compliments, accept the personal touches and smiles you get.

But dont go dirty on the forum.

I respect your knowledge Stoney, but that is where it ends.

I am not typing this to 'have a go', I am typing this as a goodbye and I honestly hope you find peace and happiness in whatever endeavour you choose to move onto.

Im sorry I have had to type this in your thread Rasta, full respect 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2009)

I joined this site, because of all the easy going people that posted here. lately it seems to me the newbies all want to argue with you about thing you know to work in some cases for many years. Or they pick apart every word. In most cases if a member takes the time to type in a answer to a question, His answer comes for experence. Most of us can tell the difference in book knowledge and dirty hands and sore back experence.

Sorry rasta I know this dont belong here.

StoneyBud and NorCalHal, you two are like my favorite coon dogs. I have to take a rolled-up newspaper to them to get them to get along when out hunting. Different sides of the same coin


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 11, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Isn't this Rasta's thread?
> Figured you 2 had each other on ignore by now?


You notice that again, he entered a perfectly good thread to throw mud again. There was no need. He just wanted to pump his ego again.

Sorry Rasta. PM me man. We'll talk in private.


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 11, 2009)

bleeding hell its an argument for sure

lol

stoney ive been on here since march 2006 know ya well never had a bad remark from ya never seen one either maybe i didnt frequent relevant forums but wth its still the most chilled site with little or no arguments thats why im here and not elsewhere and the same reason youre here dude.

i for one am pro stoney

mp is da best


----------



## rasta (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks all,,,,,,,back in the day there was this guy named gujaguru ,,,the guy had much knowledge but was a royal pain in the arse ,,,we would post these great tails stories  that you knew were a lie, anyway I hated the guy truly hated him,,,I would look for reasons to start with him,,,,,I was told several times to stop by the mods or else ,,,,,,faced with being banned I let it go ,,,,,no matter what the guy posted I would never read it ,,,if he started the thread I would never look at it ,,,if he responded to a thread of mine again I would not read it ,,,,after a while he was banned for starting with other members,,,I think he opened another acct under a different name,,,everyone knew it was him,,,,after  awhile the guy just stop posting,,,,,maybe he died, I dont know,,,my point is this hes gone and im still here,,,,looking back im glad I was told to  stop ,,the mod who told me to stop hated the dude also ,,,,,I find this  the best way to deal with this,,,, just ignor the person or people with who you dislike or disagree with,,,opions are like A  hole everyone has one and most of them stink,,,,,im not trying to school anyone,,,, were all adults here ,,,,,sometimes we can agree to disagree and everything is everything,,,,again thanks for the kind words  my  friends,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, plr


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 11, 2009)

opinions are like A hole everyone has one and most of them stink,

well mine smells like armani aftershave so there

lol

uk420maan


funny but true rasta btw did anyone ever tell ya ya look like bob marley i myself look like david beckham

rotflmao


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Isn't this Drama?


.... I think your title says "mvp".. not _moderator_. :ignore:
This comment was made for one reason, and one reason only...to incite stoney...or was it out of jealousy ?    :hubba:  either/or,.."I" feel it was pretty 'small' of you...

How wonderfull of our "MVP" to take a thread complimenting one of our most senior and respected members, and turn it into a pissing match.. 
THANK YOU


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2009)

Man guys,,what the hell ya arguing for so early in the morning. I aint even caught a good buzz yet.
One thing I will say is,,,AINT NOBODY gonna run me off with there mouth or thier attitude,,cause I dont giva-a-**** what other PPL think. IM here to learn, and to help others like I have been helped,,,and on occasion,,mess with somebodies head.:hubba: 
OH,, and I like giving Hick a hard time.


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2009)

> OH,, and I like giving Hick a hard time.


...long as you're giving 'me' a hard time, at least I know yoy're leaving someone else alone!!! .. hee hee hee


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...long as you're giving 'me' a hard time, at least I know yoy're leaving someone else alone!!! .. hee hee hee




Ya hurted my fewens.:cry: IM gonna go smoke a bowl.


----------



## astrobud (Apr 12, 2009)

ive only been here for 6 months and know there are a few bad apples here but this is my fav site, rasta you sound like a stand up guy hope you hang around


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Ya hurted my fewens.:cry: :bump:


:rofl".. HA!... I forgot how sensitive you are...


----------



## astrobud (Apr 12, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> :rofl".. HA!... I forgot how sensitive you are...


 

man you sure can feel the luv here:giggle:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

omg i want to retire now as well  LOL.. this is to much argueing.. he said she said.. wonderful !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2009)

You guys are killen me with all this touchy feely ****. Lets get back to growing and smoking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 12, 2009)

:fid: :fid: :fid: :fid: :fid: :fid: :fid: :fid: :fid: :giggle:


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 12, 2009)

close the thread ffs its making mp like the rest well not as baad obviously thats why im still here and not banned

lol

uk420maan


----------

